# Tyron Tyre Assist



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Good day to you all

I read in a magazine and now been to their web site that for £65 you get three years cover and they guarantee to be with you within 2hrs anywhere in the UK with a replacement tyre or to fix a puncture if needed, 24/7 365 days a year, all you do is pay for the tyre if they fit one.

You can also use them to mobile fit new non emergency tyres should you need them at any time.

As we don't have a spare, it sounds a good option, any one used them, any opinions?

Tezza


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Duplicate poste deleted.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We haven't used them but, like you, have thought it might be worth considering. We also didn't have a spare wheel with our van, and because of the design, nowhere to fit one now.

However, since our insurance includes RAC Commercial breakdown cover, I wonder how the service from 'Tyron Tyre Assist' would improve the existing cover?


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi ,
How strange not to have a spare tyre fitted , I would not dream of going anywhere without a spare tyre .

Rob.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Tezza said:


> all you do is pay for the tyre if they fit one.


All well and good as it gets you back on the road but what prices do they charge for tyres? i.e. do they add £100 to the normal high street price of a tyre?
I once had 2 punctures in a day. Called AA and they sent mobile tyre fitter. I was just charged for tyre and it was just normal high street price. 
So your breakdown cover might already include this service but maybe not in 2hrs. You do of course have your mh to wait in and make a nice cup of tea.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

X2 on Rob's comment, we've got 6 wheels on the trailer and 4 on the Disco, would never go away from base with at least one spare for each, and we double up when we go overseas.

Having the offer of 2 hour response is fine if you're not broken down in an awkward place, but so often punctures happen and leave you blocking something and you can't drive far without damaging the rim and tyre beyond repair.

I know some vehicles are not easy to fit a spare to, but if it was carried inside the MH that would be better than nowt.

Peter


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi again, I would have some sort of cage or frame made up and fit to the rear or under the van , or at the very least put it inside .

Rob.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi 

I have no knowledge of Tyron, but the last car I had which only came with a can of gunk and no spare left me near an ATS with a flat. They charged me their going rate for that Z rated tyre, which was indeed over £120 more than I could have bought it for if I'd been able to shop around. 

The two hour thing probably comes with exceptions too?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

That's far too much to pay in my view, in 37 years motoring I've only had one tyre fail so badly I couldn't just pump it up and keep going. Either get yourself a spare wheel (there must be somewhere it can be attached outside the vehicle?) or try using those tins of foam you put in your tyres to prevent punctures (I've never used them so don't know how good they are). 

If you really haven't got room for a spare wheel, then another solution I've seen recently is to carry a spare tyre off the wheel. This allows the tyre to go in a cupboard and you can stash things inside and around it, then if you do get a puncture it's just a matter of getting it to a local fitter. This is obviously not a great solution but might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies, my tyres have the punture prevention gunk already, and we have the compressor kit as supplied as std, but these are no good if the side wall is damaged or have a blow out, and came across the offer which seemed a good deal.

I tried to call to ask about tyre prices but could get no answer from the registration number given in the advert, hence the post on here.
If I get an answer I'll update the post, until then thanks again.

T


----------

